# My logitech cordless mouse won't work



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

hey, I have a sony vaio laptop, and I have been trying to get my logitech cordless optical mouse to work, but I can't seem to find any solution so far. I plugged the mouse in, and I was able to install it successfully, but it won't respond. I checked my mouse batteries and they were good, I am not sure what else to do...Any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

USB or PS2 connection?

If USB do any USB devices work? 

What operating system?


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

yes it is a usb, other usb works, it is windows xp home


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

goto your BIOS and look for an option like: trackpoint auto-disable, or trackpad auto-disable, or trackpoint/pad or something close. it should either be set to AUTO or DISABLED.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

where do I find BIOS?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

Webman said:


> where do I find BIOS?


 when the computer starts it probably says something like "Press f2 to enter BIOS"


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

when I started up my computer I didn't see anything like that...you're going to have to be more specific.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Entering the BIOS requires a certain keystroke at the time the computer boots up.

It is different for each make and model, with F2, DEL, F1, F10 all being popular.

There is only a small window of opportunity to enter the keystroke, just a few seconds in the boot process. Therefore tapping the appropriate key once per second from power up is sometimes more effective.

Usually (but not always) this keystroke is displayed on the boot-up screen.

As each make and model of PC can be different and nobody has any clue what type of Sony Vaio you have (they make many models) there is no way anyone can be any more specific.

As your computer boots is there no on-screen indication of "press F2 to enter setup" or similar message? That "setup" is the BIOS.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I was able to get into BIOS, but I searched through everything and didn't find a trackpad or trackpoint, or anything like it. 

I should also mention that I was able to use cord mouse in the same usb connection.


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

Webman said:


> I was able to get into BIOS, but I searched through everything and didn't find a trackpad or trackpoint, or anything like it.
> 
> I should also mention that I was able to use cord mouse in the same usb connection.


 you should have mentioned that earlier. does the cordless mouse require drivers?


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

on the other hand, does windows even detect it? because if its detected by windows, you might have a channel configuration problem.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you press the Connect Buttons on both devices?


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

yes windows is able to detect it...I think it requires a driver, and I set it up ok...there is only 1 connect button, and that is on the thingy (not sure what it's called) attatched to the usb cord


----------



## moebius (Oct 7, 2003)

Webman said:


> yes windows is able to detect it...I think it requires a driver, and I set it up ok...there is only 1 connect button, and that is on the thingy (not sure what it's called) attatched to the usb cord


 if windows detects it, then your problem is with the connection between the transceiver and the mouse. id read the manual very very carefully if i were you!


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I did read it carefully, followed it step for step...that's why I came here..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm almost certain there's a connect button on the mouse itself as well. Maybe on the bottom?

Most mice do not require additional drivers aside from the Windows ones that provide you with the basic mouse move and click.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

the directions say there is a connect button on the bottom of the mouse, but I can not find it for the life of me..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its usually labeled and there's only one thing that looks like a button. Most manuals also have a picture of it. Its really small and you usually need a pen to press it.


----------



## Webman (Oct 4, 2004)

I finnally found it, thank you so much man!


----------

